# Crackling noise in the hive?



## Qkrwogud (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm in New Zealand, it is the tail end of spring here, last few days no rain and days have been warm.
I woke up this morning and took a quick look at my hive and found that there seemed to be some kind of crackling noise coming from within the hive, at the bottom of the lowest brood box.
Does anyone know what is making that noise? I've had the hive for a little over 3 weeks and never heard that before.

It may be unrelated, but last night/this morning there is a lot more bees out on the entrance than I've ever seen. They is usually only a few bees still coming and going when I get home at about 5:15pm, but till nearly 8pm they looked like this: https://i.imgur.com/M9KvxFq.jpg Same deal with this morning, normally very few bees when I check before leaving for work, but even more bees than last night crowding the entrance.


----------



## Tortuga (Dec 17, 2014)

I think I would do an inspection for a mouse or some other critter..


----------



## Qkrwogud (Nov 2, 2015)

Tortuga said:


> I think I would do an inspection for a mouse or some other critter..


That was my first concern, but it had only been a few days since my last inspection and I needed to get to work..


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

i notice a crackling noise in my hives when the bees are drawing new wax in the spring, which is probably what yours are doing at this time.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Qkrwogud>>
I think the noise you are hearing is the bees working wax. Either working new wax or cleaning up and rearranging older wax.
Kind of like a rice crispies (a breakfast cereal here) in milk sound? it's wax making and wax building time in your neck of the woods, especially if there is a decent flow on. Seriously doubt it's a mouse, but maybe.
Your photo of the entrance looks normal to me. Some of those incoming bees look nice and heavy with nectar, and I see a nice
pollen load on one bee. Consider the activity at the entrance in terms of temperature and incoming nectar and pollen. Wait until you see a big bee beard on a hot day!
New hives need to be able to expand their living quarters fairly rapidly in order to raise brood and store nectar. In view of this I think it's important to do some frame manipulations each time spreading the brood nest a bit and trying to get as many frames drawn as possible while the conditions are right for it. Bait them up into a super with a drawn frame and get them working up there as well.
Oldtimer, a member here, is from your part of the world and would offer some great advice going forward. I hope he sees this thread and responds.


----------



## Scpossum (May 4, 2014)

squarepeg said:


> i notice a crackling noise in my hives when the bees are drawing new wax in the spring, which is probably what yours are doing at this time.


This


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

Only, mighty mouse would be brave enough to enter that hive right now. It's comb building noise for sure. Have heard it and its a great sound.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

The bees will often chew on the wood near the entrance to improve ventilation. They also will chew on Styrofoam insulation during winter, usually only very strong hive do this. This sound like scratching and is apparent, can be heard more than a few feet away when ambient noise is low. I witness every year. 

I have heard about propolis stacking sound but never heard it. Our main propolis months here are in summer. 

I havn't heard sound for wax generation and comb building, since wax is soft i am doubtful that sound is readily audible.


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 23, 2015)

clyderoad said:


> I think the noise you are hearing is the bees working wax. Either working new wax or cleaning up and rearranging older wax.
> Kind of like a rice crispies (a breakfast cereal here) in milk sound?


I always thought it sounded like bees tap dancing. But each one to it's own song with it's own rhythm. 

I loved listening to it during the early summer this year when they were bringing in the goods and drawing lots of comb on empty foundation.
I'd like to know what part of the operation makes that noise. ??


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

"Your ear pressed consecutively against the glass partition of either hive would perceive a sound resembling a sort of chattering produced by the jaws of the workers occupied with the preparatory work of their architecture, a work which is performed upon beeswax only."--Huber in a letter to Elisa on Swarming, August 10, 1831


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

This thread reminded me that with my hives side by side. I have a hard time pressing my ear on the inner one, so I ordered a stethoscope on eBay, 5. Bucks free ship.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Qkrwogud said:


> I'm in New Zealand, it is the tail end of spring here, last few days no rain and days have been warm.
> I woke up this morning and took a quick look at my hive and found that there seemed to be some kind of crackling noise coming from within the hive, at the bottom of the lowest brood box.
> Does anyone know what is making that noise? I've had the hive for a little over 3 weeks and never heard that before.
> 
> It may be unrelated, but last night/this morning there is a lot more bees out on the entrance than I've ever seen. They is usually only a few bees still coming and going when I get home at about 5:15pm, but till nearly 8pm they looked like this: https://i.imgur.com/M9KvxFq.jpg Same deal with this morning, normally very few bees when I check before leaving for work, but even more bees than last night crowding the entrance.


I have heard it before. it sounded like bacon cooking. never fully understood what was happening. It was Mid-June and in our strongest flow. Other beekeepers said they have heard it too. I surmised it has to be some dynamic of massive population increase, massive comb building, and a tremendous amount of nectar coming it.

This sound was not long lasting. just an hour or so.


----------



## Qkrwogud (Nov 2, 2015)

I appreciate your response, what you described makes sense. I can see they are busier than ever.


----------

